# Boosting 11.3 comp 16v, can it be done???



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Boosting 11.3 comp 16v, All done, pics on page 2.*

*So I put up some video from Pacific Waterland. In car 13.2. Injoy. On page 2.*

*Well its all done. I still have to do some tuning and work out any bugs that might come up. 
Pics on page 2. I will take some video today so you all can see what this thing is all about.
Thanks for all the help and input from all who gave it.*

So i have a built 9a 16v, JE piston's, IE rods, ARP, and all the other things that i could get. My question is, I want to boost this motor. I was thinking around 10psi or so. Do you think that it can be done? what is the worst that could happen, blow the head off. lol
Should I use a head spacer and drop it to around 10.3 comp? 
If any one has any input on this it would be great. 
I put about 7k in to this motor, I spared no expense. ( I was not thinking turbo at the time)
Please give me some feed back.. Or am i just Nuts thinking this can be done. 

Thanks, :beer::beer:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

add water injection and you'll be fine. High comp boosted cars are lots of fun


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like it would be alotta fun, jus make sure you keep that boost as cool as possible (water/meth and intercooler) and keep tabs on your a/f ratios and you should be golden. Keep us posted if u do it!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes just keep the timing conservative and you should be fine at 10psi, it'll still make plenty of power, should make at least 300whp at 10psi with the right setup. Also like it's been said, get WMI, it'll help a lot on your setup, esp if you're stuck with 91 oct.


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

As above....water injection is your friend.

My 3.6 FSI is running 12.1:1 compression and 7psi of boost at the moment which equates to around 450hp....the thing on my side is the FSI injection and timing which is so accurate....with the apexi we will be adding 1 psi at a time through the tesing phase and then if the engine needs it add water injection at some point.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Slapbladder said:


> As above....water injection is your friend.
> 
> My 3.6 FSI is running 12.1:1 compression and 7psi of boost at the moment which equates to around 450hp....the thing on my side is the FSI injection and timing which is so accurate....with the apexi we will be adding 1 psi at a time through the tesing phase and then if the engine needs it add water injection at some point.


Direct injection is very good when it comes to dealing with pinging


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool, I am feeling a lot better about this now. the motor as is right now is 200whp. This is in a MK1 rabbit. It is on MS so the fueling and Water Meth no worries. What is the max PSI that i could throw at it?? 
How big of a intercooler would I need ? I run a 28x8x4 in my ABA 16vt, would that work, or do i need to go bigger? Due to the higher comp would I need way bigger injectors, its on 300cc now.
I run 48# in my ABA. would i need bigger than that?? 
Thanks for all the input guys, I have started to order all the stuff and cant wait to start putting it on.:wave:
O I forgot I run VP110 in it. I hope this will help.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

What are your power goals? On VP110 you could make 400whp+ on that motor.. If you want the most out of that setup, go with a tubular exhaust manifold, short runner intake manifold, and a 3" exhaust with as little restriction as possible. You will make lots of power at low boost.
28x8x4 should flow enough, Injectors go 60# or bigger


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfect, that what i needed to know. I was hoping for around 400whp, I would like to run 10s in the 1/4 but i dont think i will get traction.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Jones84 said:


> Perfect, that what i needed to know. I was hoping for around 400whp, I would like to run 10s in the 1/4 but i dont think i will get traction.


no traction for you buddy lol:thumbup:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

it only weighs 1700lb soaking wet.. lol i think i will need some 24" slicks.

all in all i should have it all done in the next few months, i have a few more races this year with my current set up, then it gets boost.. i cant wait.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

isnt turbodub running some pretty high compression with e85?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Not sure, i would run E85 but i cant get it anywere around here. I get VP110 for $55 for 5gal. I know its not cheap but it sure helps with knock control and heat control. 
So I orderd my Manifold, WG, and BOV today. I am going to be runing the prcision 3431 t3/4 
the only thing i need now is a good FMIC and piping. 
Should i get the 2.5" or 3"?? 
I think i will just dump the down pipe stright down, leave it about 2' long.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

2.5


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

sp_golf said:


> 2.5


Cool i will get it on order ASAP..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sp_golf said:


> 2.5


agree'd. 3" would be over kill unless it was an extreme setup


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> agree'd. 3" would be over kill unless it was an extreme setup


What would a EXTREME setup be?? Big A.S.S turbo??
I am going to be running a t3/t4 .54 trim, 38mm WG. 
Being that I run only VP110 do you think that i will have to have a water meth? Or can i put it all together and just start slow, say like 7psi. keep a close eye on every thing? 
I don't run a EGT gage in my ABA at all but I keep tabs on my oil temp. It never gets hotter than 190. thats at the worst. That is my DD so even siting in traffic it stays very cool.

The car right now is just a drag car, i will not be doing much street driving. Maybe just to tune it.

My parts start showing up next week, I have one more race on the 9-11 before i can start this monster over hall, i cant wait. I feel like a kid on the first day of school with the newest kicks on the block. lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

to me extreme is GT40 or bigger


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

cool so the 3431 precision is not to extreme.. lol


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

you won't need WMI with VP110, just get a good tuner to dial it in.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Jones84 said:


> cool so the 3431 precision is not to extreme.. lol


:thumbup: its a big turbo but not "extreme" haha did you get a billet one? and is it journal or BB


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> :thumbup: its a big turbo but not "extreme" haha did you get a billet one? and is it journal or BB


I cant afford the billet one. lol i got the journal one. It will work just fine for my needs. 
I just need a FMIC and then i have all the parts i need. I just got some 630cc injectors. that should do it.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you to all who have gave me input on this, Its been very helpful. If their is anything else that i need to do or be careful of please let me know. 
This is my first High comp turbo build so i am a little worried of blowing somthing up. LOL


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

we made over 700whp with 11:1 all motor wiseco pistons shaved down a bit on my old 16v. back when i was running reg gas/race gas at the track we ran about 20psi on the same motor with 93 octane no problem. no water meth here. just good tuning.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

turbodub said:


> we made over 700whp with 11:1 all motor wiseco pistons shaved down a bit on my old 16v. back when i was running reg gas/race gas at the track we ran about 20psi on the same motor with 93 octane no problem. no water meth here. just good tuning.


WOW that is Sweet, I want that. I will start slow with the boost but I am sure that it will handle at least 15psi. The motor is bullet proof right now so I know it will take it. 
Question: What was you AFR under boost?? 12.8 ish. Also How light was your timing??


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

turbodub said:


> we made over 700whp with 11:1 all motor wiseco pistons shaved down a bit on my old 16v. back when i was running reg gas/race gas at the track we ran about 20psi on the same motor with 93 octane no problem. no water meth here. just good tuning.


thats very impressive :thumbup: im not a fan of NOS/WMI/etc. i :heart: boost and a good tune all day


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I love boost too, its like a good drug that i never run out of. But its just as spendy, LOL


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

So i have a question, How good is the NOS cooler for the FMIC. do they work?? are they worth the money?? 

I want to keep my Charge as coold as i can with out Water injection.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

If you're really wanting to take control of your charge temps, your best bet is going with an AWIC setup.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Really, Would I need a tank and pump so that I can have a good flow of cold water. I have herd that the water heats fast and that once its hot you cant cool it down with out changing it out. I have not played with them so this is just what I have herd. 
I will look in to it a little more and see what I can do.. 
I dont have much room for anything else. 
I have a Fuel cell, battery box, roll gage, all in the back. Not sure if I have room for a tank.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

Jones84 said:


> Really, Would I need a tank and pump so that I can have a good flow of cold water. I have herd that the water heats fast and that once its hot you cant cool it down with out changing it out. I have not played with them so this is just what I have herd.
> I will look in to it a little more and see what I can do..
> I dont have much room for anything else.
> I have a Fuel cell, battery box, roll gage, all in the back. Not sure if I have room for a tank.



if its a street car just get a good air to air intercooler.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

For people who think Air to Air is better for even street purposes.
http://www.frozenboost.com/stpg.php?page_id=water_to_air&osCsid=678380a78becb51d33e0014f8daf99f5

Also, ask the guys at NLS (Nothing Leaves Stock) what they think about Air to Water setups.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

AJmustDIE said:


> For people who think Air to Air is better for even street purposes.
> http://www.frozenboost.com/stpg.php?page_id=water_to_air&osCsid=678380a78becb51d33e0014f8daf99f5
> 
> Also, ask the guys at NLS (Nothing Leaves Stock) what they think about Air to Water setups.


yeah no need to ask the guys who make way more power than anybody else with street cars :wave:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow what a topic  Its not like he said you Drive a Honda.. Lol

This is just a drag car, the only time it will see the street is if I feel like taking some one for a ride.. I have a FMIC and I watch my Intake Air temp as i have a gage for it. 
I am only going 10psi for now. I am sure that what I have will work.. My ABA 16vt that i run way more boost in never gets that hot. I have only seen it go over 90 once and it was about 90 outside. 
I was only asking about the NOS cooler because I have seen them and wondered if they work. 
If I cant keep the temp down I will go with Water meth injection..


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

No harm no foul, I was just merely showing you the benefits of air/water setups.
Despite what you hear there is virtually no heat soak, NLS's One Lap of America Turbo R32 had an AWIC and Josh drove it 600+ miles to the event without a smidgeon of ice in the ice tank. When he got there, he popped the hood and put his hands on the intercooler. It was *cold.*, so heat soak is really never an issue. Unlike FMICs.

When it comes down to it you want a high compression turbo engine.
Would you rather spray down an intercooler with something that's just going to dissapate after one pass, or something truly COLD for multiple ones?

All I'm saying is cold is your friend here.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Jones84 said:


> Wow what a topic  Its not like he said you Drive a Honda.. Lol
> 
> This is just a drag car, the only time it will see the street is if I feel like taking some one for a ride.. I have a FMIC and I watch my Intake Air temp as i have a gage for it.
> I am only going 10psi for now. I am sure that what I have will work.. My ABA 16vt that i run way more boost in never gets that hot. I have only seen it go over 90 once and it was about 90 outside.
> ...


forget the NOS cooler. if its a drag car go air to water and fill it wthl ice at the track, you will have below ambient air temps. IMO i say forget race gas, larger nozzles runinng pure meth can do wonders . i just spoke will a local tuner the other day and he had less knock on 87 +meth (2x550cc nozzles) on his talon running 42psi than with 122 octane!!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

AJmustDIE said:


> No harm no foul, I was just merely showing you the benefits of air/water setups.
> Despite what you hear there is virtually no heat soak, NLS's One Lap of America Turbo R32 had an AWIC and Josh drove it 600+ miles to the event without a smidgeon of ice in the ice tank. When he got there, he popped the hood and put his hands on the intercooler. It was *cold.*, so heat soak is really never an issue. Unlike FMICs.
> 
> When it comes down to it you want a high compression turbo engine.
> ...


im sold


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool, I am going to run what I have for now. I only have a few weeks left tell my next race, Pacific Water lands. If I Have to much heat i will switch over to WAIC. Like i said I will only be in the 10psi range for now. I have set my timing soft for now tell I get this thing on the dyno. I wont have the time before the race. So street tuning is all i will have.

I am almost done, I am just waiting on my 1000cc injectors and my Custom ACT clutch. Both should be here this week. So if all goes right i will be tuning next week. I will post up some GOPRO video when I get chance.. 

Thanks for all the advice and help..


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

My suggestion is to look what todd and kevin black has done to todds car.. videos say it all.. car was a complete monster. its all in the tune. 99.9 percent of the 9 sec civics run high compession. Shops that sell parts ain't gonna tell you anything.. you wanna talk to the guys that actully get there hands dirty and work on there own ****..


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

2ToneTurbo said:


> My suggestion is to look what todd and kevin black has done to todds car.. videos say it all.. car was a complete monster. its all in the tune. 99.9 percent of the 9 sec civics run high compession. Shops that sell parts ain't gonna tell you anything.. you wanna talk to the guys that actully get there hands dirty and work on there own ****..


Well thats me, I get my hands dirtyt every day. lol

I will check it out and see what they did.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well its done, Took it out for the first time yesterday, what a ride. I had the boost set at 5psi last night. It still made lots of power. I still have a lot of tuning to do, And work out any bugs, 
The 1000cc injectors were to big so i went down to 630cc. It idles good and drive smooth. I have not got on it yet but I hope i can today.. So here are some pics.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i have a gti that is 11:1 and it sees 30+psi on e85 dailly, it just takes a good standalone like vems to do it.. 

this high comp turbo setups were very big in the honda drag scene 5 years ago... some of those guys were like 12:1 


good standlaone/tune and high octaine fuel.. no problem.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

That is were i am at now, Tuning. I have to put my new clutch is still but i wanted to get it driving before i did it just Incas. I mean you never know what could go wrong, i mean break. lol 
So far so good. Its boosting nice and has great power. 10psi is the most i have taken it to so far. 
I just put a 1bar WG spring in so that will be my max boost for a wile. 
It is a lot of fun having a High comp boosted motor.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks good.. is that the stock intake boot at the throttle body? Those things can't handle much boost.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes it is the stock one, I know that they will pop under boost. Its all i have at the moment. 
I will get a better one down the road. 
I went throw 4 of them on my aba, but that was when it was pushing 22psi. I think at 14psi it might hold for a wile. 
The one i need is like $80 and i just dont have it right now. 
I will upgrade it when i can. 
Thanks. This thing is a monster.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

well i am going to the track tonight. So far i have got this thing tuned in at 12psi and its a monster. I am going to make a few runs just to see how its going to do be for Waterlands next weekend. 
I got the new ACT custom clutch in and man it works great. No slipping at all. 
If all goes well at the track tonight i might turn the boost up to 15 or 18psi. 
I will have some video after tonight to post. 
Thanks again for all the help from all who Gave it....


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I hope you keep the boost down or be prepaired to change the head gasket and machin the head.
Only a week left befor PacificWaterlands.
Hope you keep it together tonight
:beer::beer:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the consern..
I sure hope it holds, I am trying to keep the driving down to the minimum. Just tuning. I want this thing to run right down the track. the last thing i want is it to go Bang!! just because I didn't tune it..


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

Jones84 said:


> Yes it is the stock one, I know that they will pop under boost. Its all i have at the moment.
> I will get a better one down the road.
> I went throw 4 of them on my aba, but that was when it was pushing 22psi. I think at 14psi it might hold for a wile.
> The one i need is like $80 and i just dont have it right now.
> ...


is your throttle body the 2 piece one? if so i have a adapter that will go from oval to a circle. if you want it you can have it.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Sparknock said:


> is your throttle body the 2 piece one? if so i have a adapter that will go from oval to a circle. if you want it you can have it.


Last time I did a setup with that TB we used a 2.5 to 3.25" ID silicone fitting, I believe it was 45*


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

sp_golf said:


> Last time I did a setup with that TB we used a 2.5 to 3.25" ID silicone fitting, I believe it was 45*





> is your throttle body the 2 piece one? if so i have a adapter that will go from oval to a circle. if you want it you can have it


I used the same one on my ABA, the only place that i can get one in town is like $80. 
If I remember correct the stock one held 10psi ok. 
I do need to get one, I just dont have the money at the moment. I think that i will take the one off my aba incase it pops on the track. 

I would like to have oval to circle, where are you at and how can I get it? 
Is it 2.5" on the circle? I have both the 1 and 2 piece.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

So We did not get a chance to take it to the track as it was closed, 
But we did get to tuning it today. It was craping out at 5500rpm for some reason. Turns out that it was my plugs. I was running NGK Iridium gaped at .030. When we pulled them they looked good, not to rich not to lean. So we changed them to a Bosch FGR7KQE0. Man what a difference. this thing is ready for the track. I am so happy with how it performs,:laugh: I had no idea how much power can be made out of a high comp turbo motor.
So it will sit tell next Sunday. Waterlands. 
Yes I am bringing a trailer...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Glad to hear it is still together. I use the NGK Iridium but gap them to .022 they stay lit to 30psi.
.030 is way to big.....
I am looking forward to seeing what your high comp tubo will do at the track..
It looks light maybe 2200lbs?
Do you have any traction lined up?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes I do have some traction, its not the best but I have BFG Drag Radials. 205-50-14"
So far I have had them on the track once and they did good. I was only pushing 200hp out of this same motor but it was N/A. 
On the street they hold up, I have done a few launches on the back roads. I hope that the track will be a little more sticky. lol

As for the motor. I have 7k in the the long block. ARP top to bottom, Calicoted bearings, JE position 1.5mm over bore, IE rods, Windage try, High flow oil pump, AutoTech Cams, balanced crank to 10k, Aluminum IM shaft gear, Lightened and balanced IM shaft, plus all the head work that I did. The list goes on and on and on. 
the total weight of my MK1 is about 1800lb


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

1800lbs should be quick down the 1/4 mile. Is it a 020 transaxle?
10krpm thats alot I run mine to 9krpm but i have broke a few cranks untill i got a Fluidamper
for the crank pulley to dampen the vibrational rotating mass at higher rpms.

if you want any advice on launching if you don't have DSS axles then preload the suspension
before launch and launch at lower rpms like 4krpm. this will hopefully keep your axles in one piece threw the day. at the track there is more traction and with that there is more load on the 
drivetrain and on fwd the transaxle mounts, this is why i asked if it is 020. the 020 transaxle mounts will let go on hard launches and twist your shift linkage... i have seen this first hand.
even my 02a setup has alot of extra welded bracing on the front mount to keep it from tearing apart again. I launch at 4-6krpm.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes it a 020. CHE MK3 tall gears. I have custom Solid Motor mount in the rear, sides and Polly front with spacer. The motor wont move, well move much. I only take my rpms up to 8k right now. thats all it have tuned it up to. As for the launch, not sure how I am going to do it. I normally go to about 2.5k 3k. My boost come in nice and soft. Its not a hard transition. Its nice. 
In my ABA when the boost hits the wheels just spin, its so hard. But in this one it comes in soft so I have been able to keep traction. 
Any advise will be more than welcome. 
I am not sure where I will be as far as ET, I sure hope some were in the 13s if not faster.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Sounds like you should be in the 12's... 
if your turbo is spooling at 3krpm then launch it there.
I would preload the suspension...
I had to adjust my technique when i went turbo.
As the pre stage light come on all/both lanes i bring my rpms up then as the second yellow lights 
i drag my clutch squatting the car/ pre loading the suspension and on the last yellow let R rip.
i use to drag the clutch on the first yellow but the turbo spools fast and would drag me out on a Red light.
I will have a large pit area with support vechicles and sun shades/chairs, you are more then welcome to pit in our area. I will be Judging a few show catagories so i will be doing double duty.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the invite, I will have a few people with me but no shade. I Should be their just before the gates open. I hope. I know that my set up is capable of more power but for this race I am just going to try and run consistent. If i can do that then i will be happy.
I will try and use your launch technique and see how it works. Not having full slicks is a bummer but i think that my BFGs will hold. at least i hope so. 
If this thing runs in the 12s I will be so happy. I might just S.H.I.T a golden brick. :laugh:
Just look for my car, MK1 black and red with a cage, fuel cell, you cant miss it. 
I did the Burnout contest last year and came in 2ct. I even blew up my motor doing it. 
Its all fun and games tell some one blows up.... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

I have some 20x8x14 slicks mounted on teardrops if you want to use them for pacific waterland. They may be too small for your setup, they were for me anyways. let me know by saturday if you want me to bring them down.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have some 20x8x14 slicks mounted on teardrops if you want to use them for pacific waterland. They may be too small for your setup, they were for me anyways. let me know by saturday if you want me to bring them down.


Thanks for the offer, Not sure if that would be to small or not. If you have them their and I cant Hook then I might give them a try. I think if I heat up My BFGs they should bite, at least I hope so..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Jones84 said:


> Thanks for the offer, Not sure if that would be to small or not. If you have them their and I cant Hook then I might give them a try. I think if I heat up My BFGs they should bite, at least I hope so..


On the BFGs get em wet and do a good 2nd gear burnout and they will hook decent.. 20" slicks are tiny


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

sp_golf said:


> On the BFGs get em wet and do a good 2nd gear burnout and they will hook decent.. 20" slicks are tiny


Thanks for that, I normally do it in 1st I guess I will be doing it in 2nd..

I want to Thank all the people that have given me advice and input on this build/ testing/running/racing.

I Like many others give advice when needed, Its nice when people go out of their way to help someone out that they don't know. It is very much appreciated.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck. Keeps us posted.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I will, I have the GoPro and will be taking video. After Sunday I will up load them. 
Got my fingers crossed that I have no problems..


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is 2 videos from Pacific waterlands, In car of 13.2sec runs.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to bring this back from the dead... 
I am going to switch out the FMIC for a AWIC and need a little info on what size i need. 
I see a lot of different ones out their. Different styles. Not sure witch one will work the best. 
If I can get some Info from people that have them that would be Super.. 
I am going to turn up the boost to 20psi, right now I am at 15psi and running 12.2 with a crappy 2.0 60'. 
that being said need some input on the Air to water...


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Jones84 said:


> I am going to switch out the FMIC for a AWIC


Was waiting for this.. 

Just go to frozenboost.com, they have great kits for great prices, just choose the one you think is right for you.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok, but what I am after is what style log or the other one? I have not seen many log style on cars So I am not sure how well they work. The other style, their are lots of sizes. Given my HP (???) and the amount of boost I will be running How big should it be. 4", 6"..
I have never messed with any AWIC so I am just looking for some helpful input..


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

The 600hp kit is the best to get, just don't settle for the rule pump, go the extra mile for the bosch cobra and get an Ice box as well, the type 3 intercooler that the kit is set to come with will do. I see lots of people run it. Everything you'll need is on that site. You just have to find it.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks That is what I was looking for. 
I checked out the site, I guess I will just pieces a kit together with the parts that I need. 
Thanks again. 

I would like to see some pics of AWIC on MK1s so I can see were they were mounted.. I am running out of room..


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Not all mk1! But i hope it helps!


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes it is, thanks thats what I need to see. Just trying to get some Ideas.


----------

